# New Kid



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

I have another youngster enrolled today.
Lot of bugs, but healthy and hungry.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

And a fine, proud looking youngster too 

How did s/he get to 'join up' ? 

John


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Plamenh! 

Your gonna have to hang a sign on your door---

GONE to the BIRDS!


Your a sweetheart!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is one lucky (nd smart) bird to find you.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Yep, luckily I’m self-employed computer destroyer. 
Otherwise I’ll be fired in no time.
As for sign on the door, that’s lovely idea!
*GONE to the BIRDS
BE BACK AFTER THE MOULT*


----------

